# Euro VR6-T Stage 1



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi*

Hi everyone,
Grab a beer







and enjoy the show, I have lots of pics to show you ...
After a long wait ordering all the parts I need and shipping them overseas, I finally started building myself my VRT (in my scarce spare time).
Mind you this is the first time I hack my car up, comments/remarks are welcome.
_NOTE: This is only the beginning, stage 1 is the minimum I wanted to do in order to get the car up and running. There is a lot more to come as this will become an always in progress project, moving from one stage to another, looking for more power. Stay tuned







_
*Stage 1 - 9psi*
Engine:
T61 turbo (GT40 Garrett compressor wheel, 61 mm inducer, 56 trim)
T4 (T4 turbine, P-trim) with .58A/R (Should have gone .69A/R but I was afraid it might take too long to boost this relatively "big" turbo)
8.2:1 CR (3.4mm MLS headspacer)
ARP headstuds
ATP clone manifold, gasket matched exhaust ports and turbine flange matched to T4
ATP 3" downpipe, heatwrapped
TiAL 38mm wastegate (custom flange and open dump)
C2 US ecu, 42# tune
Bosch 42# green tops
Forge 007 DV
Phenolic intake spacer
Mocal 16-row oil cooler with SS lines and thermostat
Custom piping
Drivetrain:
Peloquin 02A LSD
Spec stage 3 clutch
Stock tranny/gears
Suspension:
Eibach Pro-Kit springs
Bilstein SP shocks
Polyurethane control arm bushings
Here is the car before everything started. It's basically a stock 1996 Euro VR6, Colour Concept Edition.


Still sitting on it's stock Euro suspension:


Zimmermann drilled rotors


Here are a few shots of the parts I got:










I had this wastegate adapter made to rotate the wastegate and run a dump tube by the firewall, straight down to where the cat used yo be. No nasty 90 deg bend to clear the downpipe

Here is a shot of everything. I have disregarded some parts and wil be going a different route, such as that small FMIC which I will be replacing by an AWIC custom setup:

The action, in random order. I will be organizing all the pics I have take and updating this thread thoroughly:














I test drove the car for the first time yesterday, it was boosting fine and holding steady boost at 9spi (wastegate sping). However, it felt sluggish off boost and was retarding massive timing (~6-9deg retard) under WOT.
More symptoms:
1-Idle is rough
2-It threw a code, camshaft position sensor - implausible signal
3-The spark plugs on the rear bank seemed very normal to me, with a light brownish/reddish color. However, the spark plugs on the front bank were all white. Mind you that I took the plugs off after the car was idling for a while.

4-Vacuum reading at idle was 14 hg, which is rather low
I came to the conclusion that timing might be off. Popped the valve cover and here is what I found.
The timing chain has *somehow* jumped a tooth (I had a problem with the coilpack, the previous owner must have had the coilpack cover installed in reverse, so number 6 on the coil was in fact number 1








This caused me trouble starting the car and I heard something (metal noise) while cranking the car a couple of times before realizing







. This must be the time when the chain jumped)

I'll be resetting the timing tomorrow. It was going strong under boost, so I'm hoping nothing is damaged. Should I be doing anything else, anything specific to check before I restart the car?








Could the white color of the plugs be related to this mismatched timing? What do you guys think?
Big thanks goes to:
Scott from USRT
James from Four Season Tuning
Shawn from Kinetic
Chris from C2 Motorsports
I hope I haven't forgot anyone.
And of course, a big thanks to this forum who made all this possible.








Elie


_Modified by VR6rocks at 9:50 AM 8-25-2008_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (VR6rocks)*

That doesn't look good buddy. GL with it hope it comes out alright
I WANT THAT SRI!!!


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
I WANT THAT SRI!!!

I must be blind?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (1_slow_mk3)*

hopefully its just the timing man... good luck on that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (nubVR)*

you runnig 42# tune/injectors lowered compression and stage 3 clutch. run a mbc and turn up the boost!


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_That doesn't look good buddy. GL with it hope it comes out alright
I WANT THAT SRI!!!

You really think so? I mean what could have possibly happened now.
I don't think the valves are damaged because otherwise it wouldn't run the way it was running.
Blown rings?
Btw, that SRI will be up for sale soon. I got a better SRI in the closet







, custom made by Justin (aka nubVR)
But FIRST, I want to solve my current problem because otherwise ...

















_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_you runnig 42# tune/injectors lowered compression and stage 3 clutch. run a mbc and turn up the boost!

Stage 2, with a lot more than just upping the boost


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_hopefully its just the timing man... good luck on that

Thanks man, I'm really hoping so too!!
Ok, this is what I plan on doing tonight before reattemtping to start the car
1-Readjust the camshaft timing
2-Do a compression test
Any other suggestions?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (VR6rocks)*


That SRI on the bottom left.
Ive seen timing mess up like that before when i helped put my friends VR back together. Loosen the tenchener and use a wrench to pop that cam back to tooth. That solved our problem.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (VR6rocks)*

Update: I tried fixing the timing today.
This is the best alignment I could get with the 3.4 mm headspacer (8.2:1). As you can see, the cams are aligned between each other but are both very slightly rotated due to the raised head. There is no way to align both cams to the head surface with that thick headspacer. This is as close as I could get it.
Pics are taken at top dead center with the notch visible in the intermediate sprocket.


I rotated the engine several times by hand, things looked normal. It also seemed as if the engine gained compression after I reset the timing. It became harder and needed more effort to rotate.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (VR6rocks)*

looks alot better then before... let her rip man!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (nubVR)*

Congrats Elie. Its taken awhile, but isnt it fun to drive?
Welcome to the euro VR boost club


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (Norwegian-VR6)*

Thanks, it feels good indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , especially after doing all this work.
It looks much better right now. I can't believe the camshaft was one tooth off and was still driving like that. 1 tooth is 720deg (2 crank rotations) / 27 teeth, that's ~26 degrees








I got one more question before I crank her back up. How tight should the chain be? After I put everything back up, the chain was tighter than before, I could barely budge it. It moves, but BARELY, maybe something like 2 mm max.


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

Awesome project! This VRT is going to blow the doors off of many unsuspecting cars here :thumbsup: Great stuff man







Can't wait to see it in its later stages


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (VR6rocks)*

Total side note, but what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (l88m22vette)*

SOMEONE ANSWER HIM ON THE TIMING! 
great build so far man!


----------



## 2020VT (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (stofficer2)*

After rotating the engine over all of the slack that was in the chain should have been taken up by the tensioner. You should have next to no play in the timing chain.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Euro VR6-T Stage 1 - 9psi (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_That doesn't look good buddy. GL with it hope it comes out alright
I WANT THAT SRI!!!

No you don't....

Nice build Your from spain?


----------

